# Central Bank arrears stats for Q1 2015



## Brendan Burgess (4 Jun 2015)

*Residential Mortgage Arrears and Repossessions Statistics: Q1 2015  *
*Statistical release 4 June 2015*
*View [broken link removed] and [broken link removed].*

My summary




Total mortgage holders in arrears over 90 days: 63,000 (77,000) – 19%

Balance outstanding on arrears cases over 90 days: €15 billion, of which €2.5 billion is arrears.

Restructured mortgage holders: 100,000 (accounts: 117,000)

Split mortgages: 18,000 (22,000 accounts)


----------

